# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Обращение к коллегам-театралам

## Antonida

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги  :flower: 

Этот раздел создан специально для вас - творческих людей, которые работают с дошкольниками и младшими школьниками (хотя здесь встречается материал и для более старших ребят). 
Прежде всего, хотелось бы обратиться к вам с просьбой, или пожеланием, или даже рекомендацией - кому как приятнее :biggrin:
- если вы выставили здесь или нашли интересный материал, то не стоит дублировать его на этом форуме в других темах, достаточно дать ссылку сюда,
- размещая свой материал, проверьте его соответствие той теме, в которую вы его помещаете,
- следуйте общепринятым правилам оформления, не увлекайтесь цветным шрифтом - очень трудно читать текст, когда он пестрит всеми цветами радуги. Достаточно выделить название :rolleyes:
- свое Спасибо можно сказать нажатием специальной кнопки - не стоит создавать из-за этого сообщение, совсем другое дело если к своей благодарности вы добавляете какие-то вопросы , комментарии и т.п.

Надеюсь, всё вышеперечисленное вполне выполнимо.

Некоторое время раздел будет постоянно трансформироваться - не пугайтесь, ничего никуда не пропадет, просто будет рассортировано по соответствующим папкам. 
Если есть какие пожелания - с удовольствием приму их к рассмотрению, пишите в личку

С уважением и наилучшими пожеланиями в творчестве! :flower:

----------

